# Please Help. Apprenticeship Interview question.



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

what local?


----------



## Stringz (Sep 27, 2012)

480.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Stringz said:


> Hey everyone,
> I recently went to my local to apply for the inside wireman apprenticeship position. I am really hopeful and interested. I would really like to get the job. I was expecting to take the test but (to my dismay) I found out that the local doesn't do the test for applicants. Acceptance is based solely on interview. I feel like this is a bad thing because it means that there will be a lot more competition for the spots. I currently work running wire for a telecommunications company so I feel like that will help, but I am still concerned. Any words of advice or wisdom would me much appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Robert
> ...


Hello Robert......


Look here........http://www.bls.gov/ooh/construction-and-extraction/electricians.htm

And here...http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes472111.htm#nat


Welcome to the forum....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




.........


----------



## tduncanlu1077 (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck with the interview. Just act like you got a good head on your shoulders and you'll already have most of the jw's beat.


----------



## Stringz (Sep 27, 2012)

Man today is a really awesome day. After 8 months of waiting, I finally got my interview. I made the cut. Just found out a minute ago. I was really nervous bc I felt overdressed, but the first thing they did was compliment my tie. I am feeling really excited and a little nervous about the next five years, but regardless I am proud. Can't wait to learn the trade!


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Stringz said:


> Man today is a really awesome day. After 8 months of waiting, I finally got my interview. I made the cut. Just found out a minute ago. I was really nervous bc I felt overdressed, but the first thing they did was compliment my tie. I am feeling really excited and a little nervous about the next five years, but regardless I am proud. Can't wait to learn the trade!


Congratulations. Just study hard and do your best. Be patient, there is more to learn than you can do in one lifetime. J


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

I guess Chicago is the only hall without a Interview. I am unsure if thats a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## Stringz (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, just wanted y'all to know that work is going great. It's definitely all grunt work right now (as I imagined it to be) but I am holding up much better than a lot of the apprentices. It's funny, I read on here about putting on a dress shirt, slacks, and a tie for the interview, and I was the only person dressed up out of 20 or so interviewees i saw. The first thing they commented on was me being dressed up. I felt goofy. Anyways, thank you all for your wonderful words of advice I read all over this forum. Glad to be in the I.B.E.W. apprenticeship and I have no doubts that I am capable of turning out a J.W. in 5 years. 

Note: the only drag is the pay cut I took to start the job, but I just gotta remember that I will be making better money in 3 years than I was before.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

Stringz said:


> Note: the only drag is the pay cut I took to start the job, but I just gotta remember that I will be making better money in 3 years than I was before.


Assuming you have a job after you make Journeyman it will be fine.


----------

